# Stepping stones on an incline



## GardenConcepts (Jan 21, 2010)

Bluestone is not slippery when wet- slate does get slippery when wet. 

You either have to set them with the grade (on an angle) or build up on the low end of each stepping stone to make level. You could turn the stepping stones into steps like this:


----------



## MajesticPaving (Aug 13, 2010)

*Majestic Interlock Paving*

No matter what the surface of the brick/stone is, slipping can be a concern when things get wet. It is better to be safe than sorry so you will want to build some kind of progressive, shallow step arrangement. This will avoid detracting from the rest of the landscaping, but preserving your lawn at the same time.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Another advantage of making each stone level on top is less slipping on ice that may form on the surfaces. Thus even for a gentle slope I would not tilt the stones to match the ground surface but rather mold or build up the ground surface to match the level stones.


----------

